

Happy 2nd Birthday Clojure - icey
http://briancarper.net/blog/happy-2nd-birthday-clojure

======
radu_floricica
Am I the only one who's Chrome crashes on this page?

~~~
mattyb
It works for me- Chromium 4.0.223.5 on Ubuntu.

